# Help! My body seems to be a different color from my face...



## Allnatural (Feb 26, 2008)

My body is very olive but my face is much less so. Is there anything that will bring out the olive tones on my face so that it matches my body?


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have this problem also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i also have olive skintone but my face is a little darker than my chest, arms, and rest of my body. i've thought of just wearing foundation that matches my chest & neck (which is lighter) but then i think, it might be too light & it will look funny & you'll be able to tell the color doesnt match my face. Well I'm sorry i have no suggestions, i'd like to know the answer to yer question MYSELF! lol


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 26, 2008)

Porcelain princess here and I have the same problem as BonnieBabe<3.  My neck and and body are NW15 but NW20 is a better match for my face.  Sometimes it's made me very self-conscious that my neck is lighter than my face; usually I go with NW20 foundation but occasionally I'll use NW15 or blend the two together.  I guess I'm lucky that the difference is only one shade---not that noticeable---but it still makes me a little nuts.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2008)

please, please, please match your foundation to your face.  if your body is lighter, use a little bronzer on your neck and chest if those areas are exposed.  or use a self tanner in those areas.  don't use lighter foundations on your face to match your body.  it looks abnormal.


----------



## Allnatural (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_please, please, please match your foundation to your face.  if your body is lighter, use a little bronzer on your neck and chest if those areas are exposed.  or use a self tanner in those areas.  don't use lighter foundations on your face to match your body.  it looks abnormal._

 
No, my face is lighter but bronzer doesn't really help it just makes me look a little orange


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

I went to school with a girl that had that situation.  She wore a foundation that matched her neck.  Her neck and body was darker than her face.  No one knew unless she didn't wear any foundation.  She looked fantastic with makeup.  She wore Merle Norman m/up.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have this problem too!  My face is noticeably lighter than the rest of my body... I've been told by others that my foundation is waaaaay too light when I wasn't wear any... and I always cover up my body because I don't want it to tan and exaggerate the difference =(
I've resorted to using a darker powder and contouring so that my jawline will sort of match my neck.


----------

